
Exploring LISP on the JVM - kirubakaran
http://www.infoq.com/articles/lisp-for-jvm
======
schtog
Hmm, an article about LISP on the JVM that doesn't mention Clojure...

Clojure is awesome, LISP + JAVA-libraries + JVM -> portability

~~~
dualogy
You can have Lisp "portability" without the JVM, depending on your choice of
implementation. What I like about SBCL is it compiles fast native code...
haven't tried other platforms than Linux yet but I will---and then, I simply
have a dislike for everything Java, including its class libraries.

~~~
schtog
I don't especially like Javas libraries either but they are usable and there
are a lot of them and some very good ones.

------
zitterbewegung
They really should use <http://sisc-scheme.org/> . It is a much better
interpreter than Kawa. I don't think kawa has tail call optimization.

~~~
brlewis
You're right, but Kawa compiles to JVM bytecodes and SISC is just an
interpreter.

